# IPMA Book



## الجنزوري محمد (2 يناير 2008)

بنا لرغبة الزملاء في المنتدى هذا الكتاب الاول من كتب كورس IPMA وقمت برفعة بعد عمل سكان للكتاب 
وقد درست الكورس في سنتر Emend بمدينة نصر في القاهرة 
http://www.zshare.net/download/6112153c0f0e33/


----------



## bolbol (3 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا أخي


----------



## KARIM ELFEKY (6 يناير 2008)

thanx very much


----------



## M.E (6 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saaaaaad (7 يناير 2008)

شكرا ونفع الله بعلمك


----------



## الأستاذ (7 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً على المشاركة


----------



## بهاءالدين (8 يناير 2008)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس 
ممكن اعرف معلومات عن المركز ونوع الكورسات اللى بيديها 
تكون مشكور جدا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (8 يناير 2008)

المركز يعطي كورسات في الادارة والتسويق 
ولي مشاركة بها الملف الكامل للمراكز بما فيهم المركز المشار اليه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t65221.html


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (7 يوليو 2008)

من فضلك رفع الكتاب مره أخري لانه محذوف


----------



## virtualknight (7 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mo7amedsameer (9 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكن الكتاب مش موجود على الموقع لو ممكن ترفعه تاني


----------



## eng_m_feky (9 يوليو 2008)

thanx for u


----------



## Jamal (9 يوليو 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (9 يوليو 2008)

this is new link for the Book
http://www.4shared.com/file/54478920/3cb747e6/IPMA.html


----------



## mo7amedsameer (12 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medhat1973 (12 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير (اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما)


----------



## فائز المهندس (13 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ما قصرت


----------



## mohtaseb (24 مايو 2009)

اخي الفاضل الجنزوري: شكرا على مجهودك مع باقي اخوتك و رجاء منك ان تجدد الرابط مرة اخرى لاهمية الكتاب لي .

ملاحظة : ارجوا تزويدنا ببعض الاسالة و الامتحانات في دورة الipma


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (25 مايو 2009)

طيب هل ممكن تعطونا فكرة عن الـ ipma
و ايش الفرق بينها و بين الـ pmp
و هل صحيح أن المنظمة المسؤولة عنها منظمة صينية ؟

و شكرا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (25 مايو 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/107706551/32ece381/Methodological_Competence.html

عزيزي mohtaseb اعتذر عن تاخري في الرد لم انتبه لسؤالك


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (25 مايو 2009)

أبو بدر
المنظمة سويسرية المانيه وهي مثل ال pmp ولكىن مش معمولها دعايه زي pmp لذلك تفقد كثرة الطلب على حاصلين على الشهادة


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (26 مايو 2009)

الجنزوري محمد قال:


> أبو بدر
> المنظمة سويسرية المانيه وهي مثل ال pmp ولكىن مش معمولها دعايه زي pmp لذلك تفقد كثرة الطلب على حاصلين على الشهادة


 
الله يعطيك العافية أخوي محمد

طيب ممكن شوية شرح عن منهجية الـ ipma أو هل هناك روابط بالعربي أو بالإنجليزي تشرح عن هذه الشهادة و عن مقارنة بينها و بين الـ pmp

و شكرا


----------



## mohtaseb (27 مايو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير و يسلمك و يسعد ايامك , ما تاخرت علي يا مهندس محمد ابدا و انا شاكر للطفك و ردك السريع.


----------



## Saad Hegazy (1 يونيو 2009)

ال IPMA يا شباب منظمة عالمية مقرها سويسرا و هي تمامل مثل ال PMI و لكن منهجيتها مختلفها فهي تعتمد علي الشبكات من المنظمات المحلية العاملة في مجال الادارة ففي مصر مثلا فرعها هو جمعية الادارة الهندسية و بعكس PMI التي تفتتح فروعا و مكاتب مستقلة لها 
ايضا لها كتاب او guide يدعي ICB و هوقوي جدا و يغطي مجالات اكثر من PMBOK للPMI و علي اساسه ايضا تعطي شهادات IPMA المعروفة عالميا 
www.ipma.ch


----------



## هلوتس (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن يا باشمهندس اعادة رفع الكتاب ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (4 مارس 2012)

رغم أن الطلب متأخر أرجوك إعادة رفع الكتاب لإنى بحاجه اليه لدخولى فى التجهيز للشهاده وسأبدأ الكورس التحضيرى قريباً جداً مع قبول شكرى


----------



## ahmed_2006 (6 مارس 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/office/89l_1lH8/ICB_V_30.html

هدية للزملاء الأفاضل


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (8 مارس 2012)

أشكرك يا زميلى على سرعة الإستجابه وأرجو من لديه نماذج أسئله تزويدنا بها مع قبول الشكر العميق


----------



## احمد ابراهيم مكاوى (4 أغسطس 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل - برجاء التحقق منه او وضع رابط آخر --- مع الشكر


----------



## muhammad9006 (28 يونيو 2016)

IPMA Materials

http://adf.ly/1bYwwn


----------

